# Spare yak available for ewen madock tommorow



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a spare viking tempo available if there is anybody who wants to make the ewen madock trip tomorrow (monday) who doesnt have a yak. or if there is someone who wants to bring a friend along ill have a spare yak available to whoever wishes to use it.

First in best dressed if you want to use it post interest here and ill make sure I bring it

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

The yak is still free if you wish to use it. Just let me know as soon as possible and ill bring it. We will be there around 5:30.

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

no worries lazybugger

Looks like the yak is still available if anyone is interested

Lee


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

I would have loved to come along.. just dont have a way of getting there


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

As discussed - If you get here tonight - I will drive you there... he he he


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can anyone drive me to Dans place??


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill bring the yak if there is anyone there to use it they are welcome

Lee


----------

